# Allerletzter Patch für Firefox 2 ist da



## Newsfeed (20 Dezember 2008)

Die Mozilla-Entwickler haben einen fehlenden Patch für Firefox 2 freigegeben. Firefox 2.0.20 ist die letzte Version des Zweier-Zweiges des populären Browsers.

Weiterlesen...


----------

